# رجاء تفسير هذا الحلم



## احمد22 (12 أبريل 2008)

أنا مواطن فلسطيني مقيم في غزة ابلغ من العمر 40 عاما متعلم وحاصل علي بكالوريوس . مسلم وعلي خلق اواجه مشكلة منذ ما يقارب الستة اشهر تتلخص هذه المشكلة في حلم ياتيني في المنام بصفة مستمرة وعلي فترات متقاربة ومضمون هذا الحلم رجل طويل ملتحي ابيض يشع وجهه نورا ويحمل في يده شيئ يشبه العصا ويوقضني من النوم ويعيد علي هذه الجملة ويطلب مني تكرارها خلفه   الجملة تقول  <في هذه جميعها يعظم خلاصنا بالذي يحبنا و إني متيقن أنه لا موت ولا حياة ولا أي خليقة أخري تقدر ان تفصلنا عن محبة الله التي في المسيح ربنا  > وانا اردد خلفه وبعد ان ينهي الجملة أقول آمين   ...سألت الكثير من المشايخ عن معني هذا الحلم فقالوا لي إن هذا رجس من عمل الشيطان واستغفر ربك  وسيتوب عليك وعملت ذلك ولكن هذا الحلم ما زال يأتيني باستمرار رأسي يكاد أن ينفجر  نصحني صديق ان أرسل لكم أستشيركم  هل يستطيع أحد ان يفيدني بصدق ما معني هذا  ولكم مني الشكر....أحمد


----------



## ikthos (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجاء تفسير هذا الحلم*

الحبيب أحمد، هذا جزء من رسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول إلى أهل مدينة رومية، ويتكلم فيه عن محبة المسيح التي تسبي المؤمن به سبيا، فيحتمل كل الم من أجله، ذاك الذي أحبنا قبلا وأسلم ذاته من أجلنا وها هو المقطع كاملا :
" من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح.أشدّة ام ضيق ام اضطهاد ام جوع ام عري ام خطر ام سيف. كما هو مكتوب اننا من اجلك نمات كل النهار.قد حسبنا مثل غنم للذبح. ولكننا في هذه جميعها يعظم انتصارنا بالذي احبنا. فاني متيقن انه لا موت ولا حياة ولا ملائكة ولا رؤساء ولا قوات ولا امور حاضرة ولا مستقبلة ولا علو ولا عمق ولا خليقة اخرى تقدر ان تفصلنا عن محبة الله التي في المسيح يسوع ربنا "
رو : 8 : 35 – 39
هي رسالة من الرب يسوع المسيح الكائن والذي كان والحي إلى أبد الآبدين، فهو يبحث عنك...!!!


----------



## moonlight_oyn (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجاء تفسير هذا الحلم*

صلي من قلبك علشان ربنا ينور طريقك 
و الرب معك


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجاء تفسير هذا الحلم*

على ما اعتقد  دى رسالة من المسيح ليك


----------



## احمد22 (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجاء تفسير هذا الحلم*

H,أولا  شكرا لكم علي ردكم لي وإهتمامكم بي ولكن أرجو أن تتسع صدوركم لي ولأسألتي  فإجاباتكم زادتني هموما لإنني لم أفهم شيئا  ..هل هناك أحد يستطيع أن يدلني علي الطريق الصحيح وهل هناك كتب لأفهم وما هي أسماء هذه الكتب وإذا هناك شخص علي إستعداد لمساعدتي علي الفهم سأكون شاكرا له لو أرسل لي إيميله وشكرا لكم جميعا  وأسف إذا أزعجتكم   أحمد


----------



## Scofield (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجاء تفسير هذا الحلم*



احمد22 قال:


> أنا مواطن فلسطيني مقيم في غزة ابلغ من العمر 40 عاما متعلم وحاصل علي بكالوريوس . مسلم وعلي خلق اواجه مشكلة منذ ما يقارب الستة اشهر تتلخص هذه المشكلة في حلم ياتيني في المنام بصفة مستمرة وعلي فترات متقاربة ومضمون هذا الحلم رجل طويل ملتحي ابيض يشع وجهه نورا ويحمل في يده شيئ يشبه العصا ويوقضني من النوم ويعيد علي هذه الجملة ويطلب مني تكرارها خلفه   الجملة تقول  <في هذه جميعها يعظم خلاصنا بالذي يحبنا و إني متيقن أنه لا موت ولا حياة ولا أي خليقة أخري تقدر ان تفصلنا عن محبة الله التي في المسيح ربنا  > وانا اردد خلفه وبعد ان ينهي الجملة أقول آمين   ...سألت الكثير من المشايخ عن معني هذا الحلم فقالوا لي إن هذا رجس من عمل الشيطان واستغفر ربك  وسيتوب عليك وعملت ذلك ولكن هذا الحلم ما زال يأتيني باستمرار رأسي يكاد أن ينفجر  نصحني صديق ان أرسل لكم أستشيركم  هل يستطيع أحد ان يفيدني بصدق ما معني هذا  ولكم مني الشكر....أحمد



*
وانت جى تسألنا ليه احنا البشر الفانين اسأل العالم العليم وحده هو الذي سيجيبك و يقول لك من هذا الذي يجئ لك فى هذه الرؤيا او الحلم و لماذا وما هو طريق الخلاص وهو سيجيبك طالما تصلى بتواضع و ايمان و من قلبك وهو الذي سيرشدك فى الذى ستفعله بعد الايمان به
*


----------



## my hope (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجاء تفسير هذا الحلم*

اقرا الكتاب المقدس العهد الجديد وامن به لانه كلام الله وليس محرفا كما يقال وستجد الاجابة واضحة


----------



## Coptic Man (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجاء تفسير هذا الحلم*

اخي الحبيب احمد

اولا لم يسبك احد وانا حذفت اجاباتك المسيئة لنا وفي حال تكرارها سوف اقوم اسفا بطردك من المنتدي واطلب منك ان تتوب سريعا عن التطاول علي الكتاب المقدس لانه لن يحدث له شئ بتطاولك وانما انت من سوف يتضرر 

ثانيا يا اخي الحبيب ماذا تريدنا ان نقول لك ؟ هل تريدنا ان نقول هذا هو المسيح وهو يدعوك يا اخي المسلم كي تكون مسيحيا وننتظرك اخا في الايمان ؟؟ هذا ما تريده .. ! ام تريد ان نقول لك علي طول تفسير منطقي كاننا عالمين ببواطن الامور

عذرا يا اخونا احمد الكلام ده تلاقيه في الاسلام وليس عندنا

نحن هنا نقول لك صلي بتواضع وخشوع امام الرب واطلب منه ان يعرفك بذاته كي تكون معه وان كان هذه الحلم حقيقي فهي رسالة لاباس بها من السماء تدعوك ان تعرفه اكثر اقرأ الكتاب المقدس وصلي لكي ينير الرب حياتك

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Scofield (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجاء تفسير هذا الحلم*

*
يا كوبتك انا قبل ما ادخل الموضوع و انا عارف انه بيلعب اصلا مهى دى عادة المسلمين اتباع محمد رسول ابليس الكذب و الغش و الخداع فهذه هى طبيعتهم التى علمهم اياها الكاذب الملعون محمد المفضوح لذلك قلت له ان يسال الله مباشرة حتى لا يعتقد اننا صدقناه او سنصدق امثاله من الكاذبين المفضوح امرهم و الذين سيحصدون ثمن افعالهم مع محمد ابن الشيطان و عبده و رسوله فى جهنم و بئس المصير مع امهاتهم المؤمنين كما يقولون 
*


----------



## احمد22 (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد علي سكوفيلد*

انا استغرب اسلوبك المليئ بالشتائم والمسبات وتطاولك علي سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه اجمعين مع العلم انه مكتوب امام اسمك  انك مشرف في المنتدي وانا لا اعرف كيف ان مشرفا هو  جاهل بامور الدين حتي ان سؤالا من انسان مهتم فعلا بان يفهم ويستفيد ترد عليهبسيل من الشتائم والسباب وتحاول ان تستفزني باسلوب ان دل علي شئ فانه يدل علي جهل المدعو سكوفيلد والحمد لله انه كشف لي عن مدي حقده وجهله قبل ان اعتنق المسيحية مع العلم انه يوجد عندنا رهبان وقساوسة هم مثال علي الخلق الكريم واحترام الاديان ولو ان كل الاخوة المسيحيين مثل المعو سكوفيلد فلا اعتقد بان هناك من يهتم حتي بدراسة الكتاب المقدس   عموما اخلاقي واحترامي للمسيح يمنعني من النزول الي مستوي الرد علي المدعو سكوفيلد ولكن يمكنني ان احاول ان ارفعه الي مستواي وارتقي باوضاعه عله يستطيع ان يصل الي مستوي البشر  شكرا لكل اخ كريم رد علي بادب واحترام محاولا ان يشرح لي معني هذا الحلم الذي مازال يأتيني حتي الان  شكرا لكم


----------



## peace_86 (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجاء تفسير هذا الحلم*

*عزيزي أحمد..
هذه رسالة من المسيح إليك..
يريدك أن تقبل الله أباً لا معبوداً جباراً

تفضل إقرأ العهد الجديد بالضغط على الكلمة..
سلام يسوع لك ومحبتي الخالصة اليك عزيزي​*


----------



## peace_86 (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجاء تفسير هذا الحلم*

أخي سكوفيلد؟
ألا توجد طريقة افضل م نهذه التي تتحدث بها؟
رجاءاً كما قال المسيح:
رحمة...  لا ذبيحة


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجاء تفسير هذا الحلم*

اخي احمد..ألمسيح يناديك..اللي انت كنت تقوله موجوود اية عندنا في الكتاب المقدس...
المسيح يناديك يريدك معه..هل بعدك تسال؟ الحلم واضح كل الوضوح

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## احمد22 (15 أبريل 2008)

عزيزي peace_86
كل التحية والاحترام اليك علي اسلوبك الحريص علي توصيل الكلمة بامانة واخلاص وليس مثل اسلوب المدعو سكوفيلد الملئ بالسباب والشتائم والمنفر   ..عندما قرأت ردك شعرت بسكينة وهدوءتغمر نفسي وعندما عدت لقراءة الكتاب المقدس اصبحت اشعر بامان اكثر   ..شكرا جزيلا لك عزيزي  سلام_86


----------



## احمد22 (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجاء تفسير هذا الحلم*

شكرا  jesus=love
هل صحيح يريدني المسيح بعد ردودكم المحترمة انت والاخ بيس_86 بدأت أقرأ الكتاب المقدس واشعر بالامان والهدوء يغمر نفسي الحائرة  شكرا لكم


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجاء تفسير هذا الحلم*

صدقنى لو كلامك صح اعلم ان اللة بيحبك وعاوزك تبقى معاة انا بقولك حاجة واحدة بص صلى للربنا وهو الة الحق وهيرشدك لحق  صدقنى بجد انا بحب كل اخواتى المسلميين ونفسى اساعدهم  

بس سوال مهم انت لية بالتحديد دخلت المنتدى دة وقولت حلمك ؟؟

انا حاسس انك بتتلاعب بس على العموم لو انت كدة ربنا يسمحك  وانا بقولك ماتزعلش ان فية حد شتمك 

وتذكروا جميعا قول المسيح 

رحمة... لا ذبيحة 

ارحموا من فى الارض يرحمكم من فى السماء 

انا هساعدك لكن لوانت غير صادق تاكد ان عقاب الرب سوف ينزل عليك


----------



## gorgealsaoor (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجاء تفسير هذا الحلم*

يا اخي ان الله يحبك وانه يريدك ان لا تخسر الفردوس فتوب واختار  المسيح مخلصا لك


----------



## peace_86 (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجاء تفسير هذا الحلم*

*عزيزي أحمد22..
الرب يباركك ويقويك..
وصدقني بان بعض الأاخوة المسيحيين يتحدثون بأسلوب مقزز ضاربين أقوال المسيح بعرض الحائط
الذي قال:  لا تشتم ولا تقل لأخيك يا أحمق

قلت بأنك بدأت تشعر بالراحة بعد قرائتك للكتاب المقدس..
قلي أرجوك.. هل رأيت أي إشارة تدل على تحريف هذا الكتاب المقدس العظيم؟
ألم تشعر بقوة إلهية حين تقرأ المزامير والامثال والاناجيل بحسب مدونيها الأربعة؟
ألم يحن قلبك لأخوتك وأن تقرأ قول المسيح الذي قال:
كيف تحب الله الذي لا تبصره ولا تحب أخيك الذي تبصره؟
أي كيف تدعي المحبة وأنت لا تحب الذي أمامك؟
قلي بربك... لو إجتمعت البشرية على أقوال ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح
هل كنا سنسمع عن حرب واحدة حصلت على هذه الكرة الأرضية..

عزيزي أحمد..
أرجو أن تبقى معنا وتشارك مشاركات كثيرة لأني أريد أن أتحدث معك عبر الخاص
ولا يمكن أن أراسلك إلا إذا شاركت أكثر من 50 مشاركة..

سلام المسيح..​*


----------



## rose24 (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجاء تفسير هذا الحلم*

*اخي العزيز احمد
لو كنت صادق فعلا يا اخي وبتشوف الاحلام هذي دائما ..اعلم شي مهم جدا
ان الرب يحبك ويرغب بمساعدتك لتختار طريق الخلاص..طريق المحبة والرجاء..خاصة وان احلامك تتكرر
رجاء ومساعدة محبة...اكمل قراءة الانجيل..العهد الجديد ..ربنا يساعدك على فهم اعمق
ووضوح كامل للصورة...الرب يحفظك*


----------



## challenger (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجاء تفسير هذا الحلم*

*إن كنت صادقا ً ياأخي أحمد فهنيئا ً لك ! 
و إن كنت غير صادق فليسامحك الله . . .  يعني بكل بساطة سيتم حذف النقاش لأنه قائم على باطل .

أما من جهة المعنى الذي تبحث عنه أخي الحبيب فهو في معنى الكلمات التي يقولها لك الشخص في المنام ... 
فإن حاولت البحث عن معنى الكلمات هذه فسوف تصل إلى معنى المنام بالضبط .

لكن نصيحة أخي الحبيب أحمد حاول أن تُصلي لله و هو قادر أن يرشدك بنفسه .
فالرب قال : إسألوا تُعطوا ، أطلبوا تجدوا ، أقرعوا يفتح لكم .

 وثق تماما ً بالله !! و بوعده الصادق هذا !!!
فكل ما تطلبه منه بإيمان ستجده و كل ما تسأله منه سيعطيك و إن قرعت أنت على بابه ألا يفتح لك الباب ؟

أخي الحبيب أحمد  :
حاول قبل قراءة الإنجيل أن تصلي و تطلب منه الرب أن ينور قلبك !

قل له بإيمان :
يا رب نور قلبي ... يا رب أنا أتيت إليك كما طلبت مني .. فلتكن مشيئتك يا رب . 


*


----------



## kittyy (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجاء تفسير هذا الحلم*



احمد22 قال:


> أنا مواطن فلسطيني مقيم في غزة ابلغ من العمر 40 عاما متعلم وحاصل علي بكالوريوس . مسلم وعلي خلق اواجه مشكلة منذ ما يقارب الستة اشهر تتلخص هذه المشكلة في حلم ياتيني في المنام بصفة مستمرة وعلي فترات متقاربة ومضمون هذا الحلم رجل طويل ملتحي ابيض يشع وجهه نورا ويحمل في يده شيئ يشبه العصا ويوقضني من النوم ويعيد علي هذه الجملة ويطلب مني تكرارها خلفه   الجملة تقول  <في هذه جميعها يعظم خلاصنا بالذي يحبنا و إني متيقن أنه لا موت ولا حياة ولا أي خليقة أخري تقدر ان تفصلنا عن محبة الله التي في المسيح ربنا  > وانا اردد خلفه وبعد ان ينهي الجملة أقول آمين   ...سألت الكثير من المشايخ عن معني هذا الحلم فقالوا لي إن هذا رجس من عمل الشيطان واستغفر ربك  وسيتوب عليك وعملت ذلك ولكن هذا الحلم ما زال يأتيني باستمرار رأسي يكاد أن ينفجر  نصحني صديق ان أرسل لكم أستشيركم  هل يستطيع أحد ان يفيدني بصدق ما معني هذا  ولكم مني الشكر....أحمد



*
الأخ أحمد سلام ونعمة يسوع المسيح ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب تظللك وتنير حياتك وتبارك نفسك.  :new5: :new5: :new5:

كلمة لكل أخوتى هنا فى هذا المكان المبارك بأسم يسوع .. ياريت لا توصدوا الابواب امام اى انسان حتى ولو كان أتياً للسخرية او التهكم على مسيحيتنا او كتابنا .. لأنة حتى لو كان كذلك فهو ليس بأفضل من شاول الذى كان يضطهد المسيح ويكرهه ويجدف على اسمة وأصبح فيما بعد تلميذ ورسول للسيد المسيح وتحمل لأجل اسمة الكثير من المهانة بعد ان كان هو الذى يهين ويجرح كل من كان يذكر اسم المسيح امامة. فعذراً رفقاً بهؤلاء لأنهم خليقتة ايضاً وربما يريد الله منهم دوراً فى هذه الحياة يجعل لهم مكاناً افضل منا نحن.

وربما كان لنا رسالة يجب ان يؤديها تجاه هؤلاء . ورسالة المسيح هى العطاء والمحبة الغير محدودة للكل حتى الذين يكرهوننا ويضطهدوننا لأننا ان احببنا بعضنا فقط فأى فضل لنا فأسوأ الناس يفعلون ذلك يحبون فقط الذين يحبونهم . بينما نحن يجب علينا ان نسمع وصية المسيح وهى ان نحب ونتمنى كل الخير للكل وللذين يكرهوننا ويتهكمون علينا اكتر كمان من الذين يحبوننا لأنه هكذا اوصانا السيد المسيح . وطوبى للذى يحفظ وصايا المسيح فى قلبة وينفذها بوداعة وصلاح وبكل امانة ..


أما انت اخى أحمد فا خلينى اقولك كلمتين بعد ما قرأت كلامك والرؤيا التى تراها فى نومك ..

اتعتقد انة بعد رؤيا كهذة ! وكلمات مثل التى طلب منك الشخص الذى يأتيك فى الرؤيا ان ترددها وهى :
"في هذه جميعها يعظم خلاصنا بالذي يحبنا وإني متيقن أنه لا موت ولا حياة ولا أي خليقة أخري تقدر ان تفصلنا عن محبة الله التي في المسيح ربنا"

هل تنتظر بعد هذا أى كلام او توضيح ؟

عارف ليه فيه كتير من الأخوة هنا اعتقدوا انك بتكذب "اسفة لهذه الكلمة سامحنى" ..؟ لأن الكلام مفسر نفسة يااخى المبارك.
بيقولك قول ورايا  انة لا شىء يستطيع ان يفصلنا عن محبة الله التى فى المسيح ربنا ....

انت ممكن تكون خايف ان الرؤيا دى تكون مثلا رجس او هاجس شيطانى زى ما المشايخ قالولك ..  هسألك ساعتها انت ياأخى اية شعورك ؟

ممكن توصفلى شعورك ايه لما بتشوف الراجل دا ؟ هل بيكون الخوف ولا الراحة ولا الفزع ولا السلام الداخلى ؟؟ هل يكلمك هذا الرجل بصوت قاسى ام حنون ودافىء ام اجش ام محب كأب يخاطب ابنة الصغير ؟؟

فى الفترة الأخيرة قبل ان تأتيك هذه الرؤيا هل كان عندك اهتمام مثلاً بأخبار المسيحيين او المسيحية او جاءتك رغبة لقراءة الإنجيل او الفضول حتى بأن تعرف عنهم وعن معتقدهم وعن ما يعتقدونة مثلا ً ام انك لم تكن تفكر بمثل هذه الأشياء نهائياً فى فترة ما قبل هذه الرؤيا ؟؟

وفيه معلومة احب حضرتك تعرفها اخى العزيز وهى ان المسيح يحبك جداً . يحبك بشخصك . انت احمد . وأراد ان يأتى اليك ليخاطبك شخصياً ويقول لك انة يحبك ويريدك ان تأتى الى حضنة . مثلما فعل ومازال يفعل مع الكثيرين غيرك. فالسيد المسيح له كل المجد يريد ان كل الناس يخلصون والى معرفتة يقبلون . كل واحد بحسب الطريقة التى تناسبة . فهو خاطبك من خلال رؤيا . وخاطب اخر من خلال ظهور حى ليس فى حلم او منام . وخاطب اخر بتجربة . وخاطب اخر بمعجزة . كل انسان له الطريقة التى تناسب شخصيتة وظروفة وتكوينة النفسى.. وانت كل ما يجب عليك ان تفعلة هو ان تدخل غرفتك وتغلق الباب وتقف امام الله وتصلى بكلمات بسيطة كإبن يخاطب ابيه وتقول له 

"ياابويا السماوى انا احبك جداً ولكننى محتار . هل فعلاً انت ناديتنى وقولت لى بان المسيح هو الله أم ان هذا كان هاجساً شيطانياً ليحيدنى عن طريقك الحق الذى انا عليه ؟

يارب أنــر لى عيناى وعقلى وقلبى كى اعرف ماذا تقصد هذه الرؤيا .. وان كنت انت الذى تخاطبنى أنا العبد الخاطىء الغير مستحق فأرجوك اجعلنى افعل مشيئتك وأمشى فى الطريق الذى تريدنى ان اسلكة ووضح لى ماذا تقصد وما الذى علي ان افعلة حتى انال رضاك عنى ..

بعدها يااخى العزيز أحمد تأكد وبكل ثقة بأن الله سيوضح لك المغزى من هذه الرؤيا وسينير قلبك الى حقيقة هذا الأمر.

ورجاءاً ان تسامح من اخطأوا فى حقك او اساءوا اليك  فكلنا بشر وكلنا لسنا معصومين من الخطأ او إنفلات الكلمات الغير لائقة منا تجاه الاخرين . 

يارب يكون معاك وأتمنى لك كل الخير والسلام والبركة فى حياتك وحياة كل اسرتك ببركة اسمة القدوس المبارك الان وكل اوان والى الابد - أمين  :new5:


*


----------



## kalabala (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: رجاء تفسير هذا الحلم*

الى الاخ احمد اقول لك يا بختك برؤئية المسيح و اهتمامة بك شخصيا وهدا دليل على عدة اشياء منها انه وجد انك شخص قلبه طيب احبه المسيح واراد ان يضمه الى قطيعه لانه وجد بك بذرة جيدة واريد ان انصحك بشىء ان تقارن بين المسيحية والاسلام من حيث المبادىء والمعجزات والعمق  وذللك بعد قراءة الانجيل والتخلص من التشويهات التى تدور فى ذهن كل مسلم عن ديننا والرب يسوع يعطيك نعمة


----------

